# Skinny Pig Breeders



## MargaretB (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knew of any breeders of skinny (hairless) guinea pigs in the north of England. I live in Sheffield and would be prepared to travel a short distance.

I really love these piggies and would love to own one :001_wub: I hope I've posted this in the right place.


----------



## hazeyg (May 3, 2012)

There are lots of skinnies in rescue as the result of breeders. They are unwanted and unloved and often the result of breeding gone wrong and found in terrible condition.
There is a national network called the piggy bank which supports only the very best rescue's. They will advise on all the proper care that piggies require. Skinnies have faster metabolisms and poop and eat more than your average g pigs. 
I would suggest you get in touch with the north east guinea pig rescue who is the furthest north rescue in England and is piggie bank approved. However other rescues will have skinnies and if you pass the home check they will transport piggies to you, via what is called a piggie train. Heres the link for approved rescues : Facebook
I would also suggest that you get more than one pig as trey are herd animals and dont do well alone. 
Hope this helps.


----------

